# VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli








*VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!​*

Es gibt so Meldungen, da muss ich echt grinsen.

Hier dreht es sich sogar um Landsleute, um direkte Nachbarschaft,  keine 10 km weg.

Ich wusste ja echt nicht, wie gefährlich das Leben in Angelvereinen meiner Heimatregion ist.

Bzw. nach der Randnotiz in der Heilbronner Stimme früher einmal war, Anfang 1900:
Da wird von der jetzt aktuellen Neuausrichtung der Lauffener Fischereivereines berichtet unter dem Titel:
Schützen, pflegen, angeln: Was ein Fischereiverein tut

Viel interessantes zu lesen - *das Beste (für mich) aber am Schluss:*


> _Fischer können auch hemdsärmelig sein.
> Das zeigen alte Protokolle, die Vereinsmitglied Günther Graner aus Lauffen mit Stadtarchivar Dr. Norbert Hofmann ausgegraben hat. 1894 ist zum ersten Mal von Vereinsaktivitäten die Rede.
> 
> Damals waren Funktionsposten heiß begehrt. 1904 etwa interessierten sich gar 18 Bewerber für den Posten des Kassiers.
> ...



-----------------------------------------​
Wenn man daran denkt, wie viele Vereine heute jammern, weil sie niemand mehr für die Vereinsposten finden, ist es schon interessant zu sehen, wie Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts noch Bewerber Schlange standen um ein solches Vereinsamt. 

Und das trotz anscheinend recht rauer Sitten, wie anders soll man den Satz sonst interpretieren, dass eine *"Ausschusssitzung ERSTMALS OHNE HANDGREIFLICHKEITEN zu Ende ging"....
*

Und das muss damals ja *wirklich erwähnenswert* gewesen sein, wenn das dann in Schriftstücken in Archiven landet..

Kann es evtl. sein, dass ein solches "gepflegtes ausdiskutieren" einem aktiven Vereinsleben besser nützt als die heute oft vorzufindende Harmonie- und Konsenssoße?

Man kann ja mal (grinsend) drüber nachdenken.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS:
Kennt evtl. jemand Vereine, in denen es heute noch so zugeht??


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Also entweder haben sie sich um die Posten geprügelt

 oder 

 sie wurden dort hin geprügelt. 

 Heutzutage bedarf es wohl da eher der zweiten Option.
 Wenn auch nicht mit Prügel "aber"  |krach:  #4|znaika:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Ich stell mir halt so Sitzungen vor, was das wohl bedeutet , das "handgreiflich" werden... 

Zimperlicher als heute waren sie damals ja nicht....

War das vielleicht nur " am Hemdkragen ziehen" oder waren das "blaue Augen bis leichte Knochenbrüche"? 

"Lebendiges Vereinsleben" kriegt da jedenfalls ne  ganz eigene Bedeutung...

Musste echt grinsen, als ich das heute morgen gelesen habe ;-)))


----------



## cafabu (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Das waren die Anfänge der Demokratie.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Damals galt wohl noch:

Lieber ne handfeste, aber ehrliche Klärung auf ex als intrigantes Rumgelu(t)sche ohne Ende


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

So gaaaaaanz alleine scheine ich nicht zu sein mit meinem schlechten Gedanken
;-)))


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Damals galt wohl noch:
> 
> Lieber ne handfeste, aber ehrliche Klärung auf ex als intrigantes Rumgelu(t)sche ohne Ende



Hallo,

jawohl, so war das. Wenn ich an meine Jugendzeit vor rund fünfzig Jahren zurückdenke: keine Dorfkirchweih ohne täglich ne ordentliche Schlägerei. Aber eins gabs nicht: Nachtreten. Wenn einer am Boden lag war Schluss. Das gebot der Ehrencodex.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Ist aber auch traurig, wenn ich im grösseren meiner beiden Vereine mich umgucken. Der Vorstand ist super engagiert, es gibt Sommerfeste, Weihnachtsfeiern, Skatturniere, Hegefischen, Nachtangeln, es werden Boddentouren organisiert und und und - und dann sind von 300 Leuten maximal 30 da, bei Arbeitsdiensten sieht das ähnlich aus, die meisten kaufen sich frei. :-/ und dann wird gemeckert und der Vorstand als Dienstleister gesehen - aus meinen Sportvereinen als Jugendlicher kenne ich das anders


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Hegefischen, Nachtangeln, Boddenangeln versteh ich ja noch und find es klasse, wenn so was angeboten wird - aber für was braucht ein Anglerverein Sktaturniere und Feste - dafür gibts ch Skat- und Feschtlesvereine?

Davon ab, zum eigentlichen Thema:
Werden die auch "handgreiflich" bei Sitzungen bei euch wie im oben genannten Beispiel?? 
;-)))


----------



## Kochtopf (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Nein aber  einige würden gerne 
Und ich finde Sommer- oder Weihnachtsfeier gehört zum Vereinsleben dazu... Es geht ja darum, zusammen was auf die Beine zu stellen und da ist es sicher hilfreich mal ein paar Bierchen zu zischen ohne auf die Rutenspitze zu schielen. Und wenn viele Skatspieler im Verein sind - wieso nicht? Damit kann man das verbotene Preisangeln prima ersetzen ^^
Mein Bezug zum Topic war, dass sich damals alle um Ämter gerissen haben aber heute sind die Vorstände oftmals die Dummen


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Nein aber  einige würden gerne


Sollen sich ruhig mal trauen - nennt man dann "lebendige Diskussionskultur" 
:q:q:q:q

Und man kriegt mehr als nur die Randnotiz links unten auf Seite 9 in der Tageszeitung nach der Sitzung, wenns da richtig rappelt ..:q:q


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Hallo,

an Schlägereien bei Vereinssitzungen kann ich mich bei meinem Stammverein nicht erinnern, obwohl es verbal oft ganz schön zur Sache ging.

In der Jugendgruppe gab es für allzukritische Bemerkungen schon mal eine gewischt.

War in Bayern so bis Mitte der 70er Jahre auch noch offiziell erlaubt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*



fishhawk schrieb:


> War in Bayern so bis Mitte der 70er Jahre auch noch offiziell erlaubt.


Hat heute noch was - halt nicht mehr erlaubt .


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Hallo,

wir haben heute Jugendliche, die sich in der Hauptversammlung einfach das Mikro schnappen und den "Alten" vorwerfen, dass sie lauter Unfug erzählen. Was aber nicht mal stimmte. Und Rederecht hätten die Jugendlichen gar nicht, nur mittelbar über den Jugendleiter.

Das hätte früher einen Satz heiße Ohren und wahrscheinlich ein Jahr Kartensperre bedeutet.

Reaktion heute: "Er hat zwar Unrecht, aber wir bewundern seine Courage"

So ändern sich die Zeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Die Courage bewundere ich auch - die fehlt selbst bei Alten heute noch in vielen Vereinen und Verbänden..

Jugendliche nicht reden lassen wollen, nun ja..


----------



## Amigo-X (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Hallo, da glaube ich nun auch, dass heutzutage die Vereins und Verbandsspitzen mit den falschen , nähmlich lustlosen Leuten besetzt sind...


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*

Hallo,



> Jugendliche nicht reden lassen wollen, nun ja..



Die haben laut Satzung kein eigenständiges Rede*recht*, weil sie auch kein Stimmrecht haben. Nur in den Sitzungen der Jugendabteilung.

Ansonsten vertritt die Jugendleitung die Jugendinteressen in der HV.

Wenn ein Jugendlicher aber  vorher fragt, ob er was sagen darf, wird das in der Regel auch erlaubt.

War hier aber eben nicht der Fall. Ging einfach zum Mikro und zog vom Leder. Hat aber leider nur  alternative Fakten präsentiert, die "Alten"  hatten nachweislich recht.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*



Amigo-X schrieb:


> Hallo, da glaube ich nun auch, dass heutzutage die Vereins und Verbandsspitzen mit den falschen , nähmlich lustlosen Leuten besetzt sind...



Kann und sollte man-zumindest die Vereine betreffend- nicht pauschalisieren.

Da tut man vielen mit Herzblut(ja,gibts) Unrecht.

Gibt halt solche und solche..

Btw..ich stell mir gerade 'ne Keilerei mit DAVF Präsidium vor.. Frau Doktors rote Handtasche sorgt für schlagkräftige Argumente gegen weitere Verbote..klagen will sie ja nicht,dann halt draufhauen [emoji4]


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juni 2017)

*AW: VORSICHT: Ein handgreiflicher Angelverein!!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Btw..ich stell mir gerade 'ne Keilerei mit DAVF Präsidium vor.. Frau Doktors rote Handtasche sorgt für schlagkräftige Argumente gegen weitere Verbote..klagen will sie ja nicht,dann halt draufhauen [emoji4]


:q:q:q:q:q:q:q

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------

